# Superduty w/PSD front sagging



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

1999 F-350 PSD front is down 1". Is this a big deal? I know the 96-97 PSD had a TSB were a new spring kit put it back level.

Any such thing for the Superduty?


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Plow?*

Do you plow with it? If you do, you should definetly add a leaf in the front. Check your local spring shop, they should be able to get you straightened out no problem with not too much $$. It was only a few hundred to make and install a set of 3 helpers on my old Ford a few years ago, so adding one shouldn't cost much at all.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

I added Monroe Muscles to my f350SD to helpwith the plow. It helps carry the weight and it also improves the ride when the plow is on. I belive Dockboy also added them to his f350SD. A very good investment and a lot cheaper than having springs made.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Monroe Muscles are shocks? Cost?
Yes, I run a Boss 9.2 Vplow on it.

Thanks for the 2 replies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

boba,

If you don't have "X" code front springs, GET THEM 

They are the front springs for a 450/550 and also come with a Superduty with the plow pkg. They raise the front end about 1.5" and really help with the ride and handling

You can find what front spring code you have by looking at your drivers side door jamb sticker under "SPR". The first letter is your front spring code and the second is your rear. I'm guessing you probably have "V"'s

Like 99SDPSD said, get yourself some Monroe Muscle LSE's too. They are aux. rubber srings that replace your bump stops. They come into play when carrying heavy loads and work great for plows 

Greg


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If I remember correctly, have the X code springs installed. That may solve the problem, and is covered under warranty, from what I remember others saying.
The Monroe Muscles are similar to load boosters from Timbren only 1/2 the cost.
Dino


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Oh, I forgot,

The Monroe's are $71.41 at http://shockwarehouse.com/

Greg


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Dino,

It really depends on your dealer . I was fortunate and was able to get mine installed under warranty. Went to them to complain about a front end sag. They agreed and were going to replace the springs with new ones only the same code ( "U" ). I kind of raised a "stink" and said I wanted X's installed so I wouldn't have a reoccuring problem. After some reluctance, they agreed. There have been others I've talked to that were unsuccessful at getting X's installed under warranty though 

Greg


LOOK, I just became a Senior Member Does that mean I know what I'm talking about now! LOL


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Does that mean that you are now "Dockman"? LOL Just kidding.

Bruce

By the way your name is Dockboy do you work on a dock? I drive an 8,000 lb fork lift on a dock for a regular living.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Bruce,

LMAO 

No, don't work on the docks, I live on a boat My wife's been calling me her Dockboy for awhile 

I use to drive a large Hi&Dry boat forklift about 15 years ago though. It could pull a 36 footer out of the water then stick it in a rack 30' in the air. A little imtimidating at first, but like anything, you get use to it.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Bruce,

LMAO 

No, don't work on the docks, I live on a boat My wife's been calling me her Dockboy for awhile 

I use to drive a large Hi&Dry boat forklift about 15 years ago though. It could pull a 36 footer out of the water then stick it in a rack 30' in the air. A little imtimidating at first, but like anything, you get use to it.

Greg


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Went to shock warehouse. Only found monroe muscles listed for rear application. Same ones?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

boba,

When you put in the model at shockwarehouse, put in 250 SD 4WD. The come up then for the fronts. It's funny they don't list them for the 350, but don't worry, they are the same 

The only real difference between a 250 SD SRW and a 350 SD SRW are the front and rear spring codes 

Greg


----------



## jjdonovan (Nov 1, 2001)

*ADDED GOODYEAR air bags*

I just thought that I would add my 2CW since I just went thru this on my 99F450 SD dump.
I wanted to add more lift in the front when plowing. And add leveling capability when hauling a load in the dump. What to do??
putting heavier springs in the front are great if you always have a heavy load on the front to carry.
What happens after winter, plow is gone but your stuck with stiffer springs.
Found out that a few companies make air-bag sytems for the frt. and rear. Where you can adjust the carrying load by adding or taking out air pressure . Works for me


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

air-lift sprins. Firestone makes them as well. I use them with great success.


----------

